

Why high-powered magnets in toys are hazardous for kids - Rahmani
http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2013/High-Powered-Magnet-Sets-Recalled-by-Reiss-Innovations-Due-to-Ingestion-Hazard-Sold-Exclusively-on-Amazoncom/

======
skinnybatch
i pictured a kid having swallowed one, and being unusually attracted to the
refrigerator…

i think parents will freak out as a general rule, but parents also have the
responsibility not to give toys to their children that are not age
appropriate, and/or with which, they cannot be sure their children will play
responsibly. i'm sure there are a lot of kids for whom this won't be a
problem, and they are seemingly punished for what has happened to others. I
sort of resent the mindset that a federal commission should make sure that a
commission becomes responsible for drawing parenting guidelines, and that
rather than parents stepping up and taking responsibility for supervising and
being involved with their children and playtime, the alternative is not to
have toys on the market that are more mature in nature. Parents shouldn't have
to waste their time teaching their kids to have a greater respect for natural
things and toys; we should just simply ban them. You know, to avoid confusion.

------
Rahmani
Maybe, but when it comes to child's health, even the most calm and pragmatic
of parents will freak out. Remedy: Ban magnets in toys

------
presspot
Thank god bikes aren't magnetic.

------
thisjepisje
Remedy: Refund.

~~~
Rahmani
Maybe, but when it comes to child's health, even the most calm and pragmatic
of parents will freak out. Remedy: Ban magnets in toys

